# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.1.0

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..* 
*تم ترقية الشبكة الى اخر اصدار 4.1.0*  
*اصدار جديد وتم حل مشاكل التصفح بإذن الله ..* 
*واشكركم جزيل الشكر ..* 
*واتمنى لكم المزيد العطاء ..* 
*كل المودة*

----------

موالية حيدر (12-12-2010), 

إبتسام السهم (12-03-2010), 

الفراش الفاطمي (12-06-2010)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


شكرا لكـــ على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------

شبكة الناصرة (12-11-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وعلييكم السسلـآم ..
تسلم آيدك خيو ع المجهود 
موفق بـآذن الله ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (12-11-2010)

----------

